# Anyone here going to Israel Championship 2016 ?



## deadcat (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm a total noob, currently best 3x3 Roux ao12 of 1:38. Hopefully will get better until the competition in August, but not sure if it's worth going.


----------



## mycube (Jun 25, 2016)

A competition is always worth going!  It is not necessary about being good at the competition but also meeting other cubers. That's way more important! So don't let it depend on your cubing-skill but just go to meet other people


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm coming.
Dont worry, as mycube said above competitions are always worth going to at any lvl.


----------

